# Does Loose Mineral foundation make your pores appear larger?



## Peach_patch (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't think I Have huge pores but I've tried a few lines of Mineral foundations and well I can't seem to get the results that I want. I think they usually make my skin look dryer and the powder settles into creases - something that doesnt happen when I use liquids. Perhaps i am just not using the right brand?


----------



## user79 (Mar 6, 2007)

What brand are you using?


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 6, 2007)

A lot of people seem to have the same problem. I don't use loose mineral powders anymore. I tried Bare Escentials, and hated the creepy texture of it. But I love my MSF Naturals!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, try using Fix+ spray after you apply the mineral makeup, then use your kabuki brush to blend/buff it into your skin. See if that helps. And make sure you've used your Prep + Prime first, to help create a buffering layer between your face and the makeup. This helps keep crap out of the fine lines, IMO.

Hope this helps.

*j


----------



## user79 (Mar 6, 2007)

I actually thought Prep & Prime Face didn't work at all with my mineral makeup. It kind of spread the prep&prime stuff around and left weird globby patches.


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I actually thought Prep & Prime Face didn't work at all with my mineral makeup. It kind of spread the prep&prime stuff around and left weird globby patches._

 
_Really? _I used it all the time when I was using BE. And I use it now with my MSF Naturals. 

I put the P+P on and let it rest on the skin for about 5 minutes, though, before I do anything else. I put that and my UDPP on, then do my hair or change the baby's clothes, then start applying make-up. Maybe that's the difference??  Was it was still damp when you used it?


----------



## user79 (Mar 7, 2007)

I tried it a few times with a sample I had of the Pre&prime skin, and at first I liked it but then when I took a closer look, I saw that it was clumping up the powder in patches, especially on my nose. I don't know what was causing it, I definitely gave it enough time to dry...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 7, 2007)

i Rec. using Fix+ before u apply mineral fndn.  Atleast it works for me, it leaves ur skin moisterized without being greasy, plus the dry time is faster.. so when u go to apply ur Mineral fndn it doesnt clump, leave weird patches and stuff like that


----------



## Peach_patch (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_What brand are you using?_

 
I feel like I've tried tons. But currently  I have Lumiere, Urban Apothecary, Pure luxe, Uglow girl . Have sampled Everyday Minerals and Monave.  

Sometimes I use a liquid foundation with a light dusting of mineral over. But the point of Mineral M. U for me was to cut out a step.
Ah well. I'm currently waiting on a liquid mineral sample order from Lumiere.
.


----------



## jenii (Mar 8, 2007)

I apply my mineral foundation with a flocked sponge, so it actually covers my pores and stuff nicely. I haven't had any problem at all with my pores appearing larger. I use a sponge for the foundation, and then a brush for setting powder.


----------



## Skeeta (Mar 13, 2007)

I have some open pores on my cheeks.

I have been using Bare Escentuals for a week or so, and have found that my pores are looking smaller.  I have been using the "skin-revver-upper" which helps (and creates a smoother surface), and i find the mineral veil (after my foundation and blush/bronzer) sort of does the same thing.

You need to try a few different things though, and see what works for you

I think most of mine is in my head, because i paid so much for it haha!


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm wanting to try Alima Minerals but in the back of my head this worry is preventing me from trying.  I don't exactly have the smallest pores and I don't want to pay for something that will accentuate them.  Has anyone used a line of mineral makeup that has minimized their pores?  What about Alima?


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 19, 2007)

I use Everyday Minerals buffed in with a kabuki brush when I want the most natural looking coverage that evens out my skintone. However, it does not work that well for me when trying to cover up my enlarged pores. I don't think mineral foundation is meant to seep into your skin, which is actually healthier so it won't clog pores, but it can accentuate the size of pores by leaving uncovered "holes" around your face. I just go over my mineral makeup application with translucent powder and that helps minimize the appearance of large pores. My skin still has a nice natural even tone thanks to the mineral foundation, and my pores are covered up nicely by my powder. I wouldn't recommend MMU by itself if you have large pores.


----------



## jenii (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SagMaria* 

 
_I'm wanting to try Alima Minerals but in the back of my head this worry is preventing me from trying.  I don't exactly have the smallest pores and I don't want to pay for something that will accentuate them.  Has anyone used a line of mineral makeup that has minimized their pores?  What about Alima?_

 
I use Alima! When I apply it with a flocked sponge, it covers the pores really well. It even covers pretty well if I use a brush, but I prefer using a sponge.


----------



## aizacity (Apr 17, 2007)

i was told by an MA that using a flocked sponge to apply your mineral makeup will help with that problem.  i have HUGE pores on my cheeks and i plan on ordering the flocked sponge from EM (where i got my mineral makeup from).  i tried searching around the city for one, but it was impossible.  it's weird how no one at my local department store has even heard of a flocked sponge.  but until i get a chance to order that sponge from EM, i'm using Clinique's pore minimizer which has helped me significantly.  it doesn't make my pores disappear, but it's definitely helped with making them look a lot smaller.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 17, 2007)

Try using a pore minimizing moisturizer beforehand and something a bit richer too. Also try applying the minerals wet.


----------



## blushbunny (Apr 18, 2007)

Dumb question on the flocked sponge - how do you apply MMU with it? Do you just dip the sponge into the powder and then put on your face?


----------



## snoochie (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I actually thought Prep & Prime Face didn't work at all with my mineral makeup. It kind of spread the prep&prime stuff around and left weird globby patches._

 
I've found using a start to finish rice powder, dusted lightly over my primer fixes this...


----------



## Merenwen (Sep 17, 2008)

I used to have this problem when I used an inapproriate shade (was in my 'looking for a perfect match' period) and didn't moisturize my face enough. Now I use the right colour and a good moisturizer, and everything went back to normal


----------



## evah2003 (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peach_patch* 

 
_I don't think I Have huge pores but I've tried a few lines of Mineral foundations and well I can't seem to get the results that I want. I think they usually make my skin look dryer and the powder settles into creases - something that doesnt happen when I use liquids. Perhaps i am just not using the right brand?_

 
It can depend on the foundation..I find that any foundation that´s too glowy makes my pores look huge. I prefer a more matte finish and am fine with the way my face looks.
I tried applying mineral foundation with a flocked sponge once, didnt work for me...I felt that the minerals just sat on my face and settled into my fine lines in a matter of minutes. 
I personally prefer using a denser flat top brush to buff the foundation in. My favourite is still Lumiere´s small handled flat top (I bought it last year, it´s currrently not on the site, but I think there´s another pre-buy looming. ).


----------



## rarity (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm using bare escentuals and don't notice larger pores.


----------

